# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Novo Software

## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Descobri na net um software que me impressionou!! Com o NeatImage podemos pura e simplesmente retirar todo o "ruído" de fotos tiradas com o ISO elevado ou simplesmente uniformizar as fotos que aumentamos e ganham muito pixel... querem ver???

Aqui está um exemplo:

Antes...



Depois 



Antes...



Depois (mesmo aumentando a foto a qualidade é incrivel)



Basta ir a www.neatimage.com e fazer o download!

Abraço e boas fotos,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica um exemplo de uma ampliação de uma foto.

Original...



Ampliação...



com tratamento...



Abraço;
Diogo

----------


## José David

Já estou a sacar... depois dou a opinião  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Damião

tb vou sacar

----------


## José David

Gostei do software, está aprovado.
Trabalha também em conjunto com o Photoshop, ainda nao experimentei no Photoshop.

Veredicto final: APROVADO  :SbRireLarme2:   :Pracima:  
Abraço!!

----------

